# *NEW* JETBeam H10A & H10C Headlamps



## Ryp (Jan 5, 2015)

http://jetbeamlight.gotoip3.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=69

http://jetbeamlight.gotoip3.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=71


----------



## gswitter (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*



JETBeam said:


> Tail magnet suck



Hmm...


----------



## chadvone (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

I am tired, but I think I like it. Pocket clip mounted and dental bezel head assault & protest ring. My other lights are lacking these features. 

Looks a little long. If It comes in a warm tinted version and priced right I will be interested.


----------



## chadvone (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

Did some more looking.. Looks like newer version of Niteye JA10. I like the idea of the red light. I just do. Wonder what run times on red will be like.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

That low mode is nice, but I don't see this replacing my ZL's.


----------



## Mountain (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

Am I correct in reading 120lm 1xAA and 320lm 1x14500?


----------



## ChibiM (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

Its definitely a nice looker!


----------



## ChibiM (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

oh.. and what led are they using? 
from the pictures I dont really know what it is.. 
it only says Q5.. but what exactly is not shown. 

yes AA 120lumens, 14500 320 lumens. 

not record breaking!


----------



## Mountain (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

Thank you ChibiM, yes it is a looker. Definitely on my short list!


----------



## recDNA (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

I like warm xml in headlamp for floody view.


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

My H52w has xml. It has a tiny hot spot. My DQG AAA has XP-G2. It has a much bigger hot spot. I much prefer
the big hot spot of the DQG for up-close tasks.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*



chadvone said:


> Did some more looking.. Looks like newer version of Niteye JA10. I like the idea of the red light. I just do. Wonder what run times on red will be like.



Do we know if the red light can work on it's own? It mentions it is a warning light so maybe it only flashes for low battery warning. I would like it if you could use red light only. Should be longer runtimes than the R5 LED correct? 

Any idea of pricing on this thing?

I'm not usually impressed with runtimes on Jetbeams compared to Zebralights, or the limited modes they have, but one thing I can say is the anodizing on Jetbeams seem to be one of the best and the knurling is always second to none!


----------



## chadvone (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

Couldn't find anything on the red light. If its anything like the Red light on the Nitecore EA1 it wont last through the night.

You got me looking at Armytek Tiara from your thread.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*

Good luck on the Tiara. They are good lights and I like the Pro and non pro versions in both AA and CR123 varieties.


----------



## SubLGT (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*



Beacon of Light said:


> ……………….Any idea of pricing on this thing?……….



BJ has it for $50.


----------



## SubLGT (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* JETBeam H10A 320 Lumen AA Headlamp*



Beacon of Light said:


> Do we know if the red light can work on it's own?…………….



from the description on the BJ website: "[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aside from the main high and low output modes, the H10A offers a flashing red warning lamp mode that can be used for emergency signaling in survival situations."………………………."[/FONT]From the off position, pressing and holding the button will access the red warning lamp mode (press and hold again to turn off the warning lamp)."


----------

